# Hey



## BogPit202 (Jun 29, 2017)

I am new here, looking for someone to talk to.

You know humanity has no future on earth, because humanity is a target of attack.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 29, 2017)

Why is your Deviant Art so new and why do you have so many pics of your hand in it?


----------



## Zim (Jun 29, 2017)

Kinda.

Luckily the end of humanity is gauged by the size of the Hardee's Frisco Burger. It was shrinking for a while and that was bad and we were all sure we were going to die any day. But now they have the Frisco Thickburger which is even bigger thus securing our future for the time being.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 29, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> I am new here, looking for someone to talk to.



About what? Do tell, in details.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 29, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> I am new here, looking for someone to talk to.
> 
> You know humanity has no future on earth, because humanity is a target of attack.


I'm into hands. I'm into nihilism. Want to talk? A/s/l?


----------



## Assorted Nuts (Jun 29, 2017)

Nihilists are pussies anyway.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 29, 2017)

Zim said:


> Kinda.
> 
> Luckily the end of humanity is gauged by the size of the Hardee's Frisco Burger. It was shrinking for a while and that was bad and we were all sure we were going to die any day. But now they have the Frisco Thickburger which is even bigger thus securing our future for the time being.



ok, anyway being strong matters for survival....


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 29, 2017)

Kevin Spencer said:


> About what? Do tell, in details.



don't know what to say...my life is non existantial and not functioning,,


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 29, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> I'm into hands. I'm into nihilism. Want to talk? A/s/l?



ok...we can talk, I am not claimed by any ISM, but I seek a free unique concept..


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Why is your Deviant Art so new and why do you have so many pics of your hand in it?



that is just time passing..


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 29, 2017)

Nah, humanity is doing good. We'll be all right.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jun 29, 2017)

We can jack off to porn together on cam if you want.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jun 29, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> ok...we can talk, I am not claimed by any ISM, but I seek a free unique concept..


Okay that's great. I'm into unique concepts, if you know what I mean. What's your age, sex, and location? Can you post a picture of yourself?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 29, 2017)

where are these people coming from


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 29, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Okay that's great. I'm into unique concepts, if you know what I mean. What's your age, sex, and location? Can you post a picture of yourself?


He claims to live in India and that this is him:






Naturally, given the young age of the account he's shared coupled with the large number of PA requests we get during the summer, I have some doubts.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 29, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> don't know what to say...my life is non existantial and not functioning,,



Just to give you a friendly heads up, if you're going to quote a lot of people, it's best to do it in one post, and not in multiple posts. It's pretty easy to do.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 29, 2017)

timecop said:


> where are these people coming from


School is out for the summer.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Okay that's great. I'm into unique concepts, if you know what I mean. What's your age, sex, and location? Can you post a picture of yourself?



I am old and male and in third world.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 30, 2017)

aaaah, it is summer in the internet. my favorite time of year.


BogPit202 said:


> I am old and male and in third world.


tell us about your friends and foes.

edit: how old? I'm generation x. in the first world.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

resonancer said:


> aaaah, it is summer in the internet. my favorite time of year.
> 
> tell us about your friends and foes.
> 
> edit: how old? I'm generation x. in the first world.



I am 34. Everyone is our foe. It's our women who love and feel and love beyond, who else loves a calmed tigress?? It's us, the others treat as prostitute. They persue to defeat and once done no one cares, those who seem to care are extra sadists. In my country you find similarity with ancient Vedics.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jun 30, 2017)

*SPERGATORY HO!*


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> I am 34. Everyone is our foe. It's our women who love and feel and love beyond, who else loves a calmed tigress?? It's us, the others treat as prostitute. They persue to defeat and once done no one cares, those who seem to care are extra sadists. In my country you find similarity with ancient Vedics.


....wut?


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> ....wut?



you are not hardy, you are very delicate and coward..


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> you are not hardy, you are very delicate and coward..


If I'm a "delicate coward", what kind of person do you consider yourself to be?


----------



## Male (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> In my country you find similarity with ancient Vedics.



In my country, we find your ramblings similarity to autism.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> If I'm a "delicate coward", what kind of person do you consider yourself to be?



like you.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> If I'm a "delicate coward", what kind of person do you consider yourself to be?



like your son.


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> like you.


so, what you're saying is that everyone here is equal/the same? I'm not following.


BogPit202 said:


> like your son.


My lizard child dindu nuffin lol.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> so, what you're saying is that everyone here is equal/the same? I'm not following.
> 
> My lizard child dindu nuffin lol.



Yes my lady


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> so, what you're saying is that everyone here is equal/the same? I'm not following.
> 
> My lizard child dindu nuffin lol.



Caucasians are all same, in India true Vedics are Caucasians and not all, we are too few here.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jun 30, 2017)

You @DuskEngine's brother or some shit?


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 30, 2017)

how dare you claim to be old.

*clutching pearls ferociously*


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> Caucasians are all same, in India true Vedics are Caucasians and not all, we are too few here.


Interesting, tell me more!

Also instead of double posting you can click edit on the bottom of a post if you want to add more to a previous one, posting twice in a row is frowned upon here.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> Interesting, tell me more!
> 
> Also instead of double posting you can click edit on the bottom of a post if you want to add more to a previous one, posting twice in a row is frowned upon here.




Most here are migrants and hybrid. Vedics were one like you all Europids. Very few of their remnants we remain. So if Vedics were the so called geniuses so are you as is proved by your modern world talents.

ok.


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> Most here are migrants and hybrid. Vedics were one like you all Europids. Very few of their remnants we remain. So if Vedics were the so called geniuses so are you as is proved by your modern world talents.
> 
> ok.


India, correct? What's it like?


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jun 30, 2017)

@BogPit202, do you shit on the street?


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> India, correct? What's it like?



It's like hell with we gone extinct.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Admiral Piett said:


> @BogPit202, do you shit on the street?



At home..toilet..


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> It's like hell with we gone extinct.



So what exactly is becoming extinct Pajeet? 

From your inane ramblings it seems you want to start a Bollywood Race War? Is this a PA request to begin India's Helter Skelter?


----------



## Ido (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> It's like hell with we gone extinct.


You can also multi-quote different posts too, + Quote on the posts you want to respond to then "insert quotes" at the bottom of the text box.


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> Europids. Very few of their remnants we remain.
> ok.



all I can think of.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

resonancer said:


> all I can think of.
> View attachment 240788



What's in it? Heaven?


----------



## cuddle striker (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> What's in it? Heaven?


some sort of archaic monopod "Europid" I think.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

resonancer said:


> some sort of archaic monopod "Europid" I think.



"Don't you see you've got me, capture me in your memory"...


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ido said:


> You can also multi-quote different posts too, + Quote on the posts you want to respond to then "insert quotes" at the bottom of the text box.



Do you like being defeated or victorious??

I like to see you victorious, bu probably your another channel is through defeat??


----------



## Admiral Piett (Jun 30, 2017)

@BogPit202, tell us more about the Dang Dirty Vedics, who are they, and why do you hate them? Do they take all the pretty girls from you? Are you just a racist, pajeet incel?



BogPit202 said:


> I like to see you victorious, bu probably your another channel is through defeat??



Is this autism? Or is he just being lost in translation?


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Admiral Piett said:


> @BogPit202, tell us more about the Dang Dirty Vedics, who are they, and why do you hate them? Do they take all the pretty girls from you? Are you just a racist, pajeet incel?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this autism? Or is he just being lost in translation?



I can't tell this why the 100th time to make you know I am your brother, my ancestors were Vedics.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> You @DuskEngine's brother or some shit?



I am a first timer here..


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> I am a first timer here..



You have selective reading, don't you?

So my friend, what brought you to this place? How'd you find it?


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kevin Spencer said:


> You have selective reading, don't you?
> 
> So my friend, what brought you to this place? How'd you find it?



someone on Deviant art told me this site as he said this site listens..


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> someone on Deviant art told me this site as he said this site listens..


Technically, they didn't lie.
You wouldn't be one of those Lookism refugees would you? Because this shit reeks of incel and pseudointellectual sperging.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> someone on Deviant art told me this site as he said this site listens..



He is very right about that, we do listen. 
Anything you feel you need to get off your back, we're always here to listen.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Technically, they didn't lie.
> You wouldn't be one of those Lookism refugees would you? Because this shit reeks of incel and pseudointellectual sperging.



Brother, I am just looking for spending good time online, as I have no real life.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kevin Spencer said:


> He is very right about that, we do listen.
> Anything you feel you need to get off your back, we're always here to listen.



Ok yes, on this thread I have got more replies and attention than I ever got on Deviant art. Some attention and friendly words heal me.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> Brother, I am just looking for spending good time online, as I have no real life.


That is not an answer to my question:
Are you an incel or a refugee from looksism? Because this is sounding familiar.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> Ok yes, on this thread I have got more replies and attention than I ever got on Deviant art. Some attention and friendly words heal me.



Oh yes, you'll be getting a lot of 'attention' alright. 

So what kind of women (or men, or both?) do you like? What do you do with them in your stink tent?


----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 30, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> I am new here, looking for someone to talk to.
> 
> You know humanity has no future on earth, because humanity is a target of attack.



DOX THIS CUCK


----------



## Florence (Jun 30, 2017)

U GRL?


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 30, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> DOX THIS CUCK


@Sleep did


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> @Sleep did


Ye, like yesterday already. It's on the first page.


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 30, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> DOX THIS CUCK


Bhaskar Chatterjee of India is who he claims to be.






Here's him with his sister:





Here's his DA:
http://short-dreams-stories.deviantart.com

Here's his big toe:





Now learn to read the front page before demanding shit


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 30, 2017)

Sleep said:


> Bhaskar Chatterjee of India is who he claims to be.





Sleep said:


> Here's him with his sister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like he has a foot/hand fetish


----------



## WW 635 (Jun 30, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> ​Seems like he has a foot/hand fetish


@Ride and I took a look yesterday. It seems that he uses the DA page for his writing, which is attached to the images and not in the journal section of his DA account.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 2, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> someone on Deviant art told me this site as he said this site listens..


Yeah we listen.

Before we can start our session I require your Full name,  Date of birth,  location,  and credit card/cvc.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you have that nasty cumin sweat stink? I hate that shit.


----------



## BogPit202 (Jul 2, 2017)

Morose_Obesity said:


> Do you have that nasty cumin sweat stink? I hate that shit.



YES they have.


----------



## Ido (Jul 2, 2017)

@BogPit202 Hello friend! What would you like to talk about today?


----------



## BogPit202 (Jul 2, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Yeah we listen.
> 
> Before we can start our session I require your Full name,  Date of birth,  location,  and credit card/cvc.





Cake Farts said:


> Yeah we listen.
> 
> Before we can start our session I require your Full name,  Date of birth,  location,  and credit card/cvc.





Ido said:


> @BogPit202 Hello friend! What would you like to talk about today?



If you can recognise me you might like talking. I am not as smart as western family, but I belong even if you don't know. I am simpler and not a hag.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 2, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> If you can recognise me you might like talking. I am not as smart as western family, but I belong even if you don't know. I am simpler and not a hag.


 nigga you quoted me twice.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 2, 2017)

BogPit202 said:


> If you can recognise me you might like talking. I am not as smart as western family, but I belong even if you don't know. I am simpler and not a hag.



Oh come now! You're as smart as anyone from the west. 
Now, why don't you tell us a little more about yourself so we can all be friendly like.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 2, 2017)

Do you like to throw fits in Kohls and Carson Pirie Scott?


----------

